
Nikolay Ironov – neural network for design - wanderer2323
https://www.artlebedev.com/ironov/
======
luminadiffusion
Very cool! This is an awesome application. Notice that there is still a lot of
human curation, but that is an awesome idea. Automate the interview and let
the computer generate a design.

